# طلب كورس تعليمي عن برنامج الباثلوس pathloss v4.0



## مهندس اتصالاتي (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
طلبي منكم اذا وجد عندكم اي كتاب تعليمي عن الباثلوس الاصدار الرابع وخاصتا عن حسابات الانترفيرينس احتاجه لتكمله المشروع في الكليه وشكرا جزيلا


----------

